# Dark Horse / Because Umbau



## gatto1410 (26. Juli 2009)

so fing ales an..danke Icke84..






..ohne irgendeine ahnung wohin mich das bringen wird..leider da kei gewichtsangabe..


----------



## gatto1410 (26. Juli 2009)

..erste optische und gewichtsmässige änderungen..könnt ma in hintern zwicken das ick nie gewogen hab..grrr



..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gatto1410 (26. Juli 2009)

..damit nicht genug-ick ging fremd..


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. Juli 2009)

Optisch wirklich ein Kracher mit denn grünen Parts!


----------



## gatto1410 (26. Juli 2009)

dann folgten einige tuning sachen..



neue VR felge..danke frau trialtech..


..morgen folgt mehr..muss die bilder erstmal wieder zusammen suchen..


----------



## CityTrial (26. Juli 2009)

Wieso schreibst du nicht mehr und postes mehr Bilder in einem Post?

Es ist immerhin besser ,als 6x zu Posten mit nem Bild und einem Satz 

Es wird dann öde und langweilig.

Ach ja , Planung ist das A und O !


----------



## gatto1410 (26. Juli 2009)

..an der dame dann auch wieder bissl am basteln..






..heul..und immer ohne gewichtsmessungen..so stand mir das rad gut-aber es war mit 1085 einfach zu lang..obwohl es mir die ersten hüpper aufm HR gestattete..nun hin und her..bepöbelter dark horse oder lady adamant ..ja ok,ick bin billig,also wieder den dark horst ausm keller geholt und die lady an nen freier vergeben..


----------



## CityTrial (26. Juli 2009)

Du hast nen Adamant gegen Darkhorse ausgetauscht ?


----------



## gatto1410 (26. Juli 2009)

..ums kurz zu machen für etlichen freaks hier..Dark Horse Rahmen werdn vielleicht billig vermarktet aber halten länger als die KOXXstäbchen..es folgen ein paar bilder und ick bin bissl stolz-mein Dark Horst auf 9,32kg gebracht zu haben und es fährt bombe..neuer HR reifen folgt-die 9 wird geknackt..


----------



## gatto1410 (26. Juli 2009)

..morgen jibts noch 2,3 bildchen..is keen mecker fred,aber ick will mal bissl aufräumen bei dem ganzen negativen dark horse getratsche..man muss keine firmen unterstützen die nen rahmen für fast 700euro rausdonnern und nach 6-8monaten brechen..hol mir da lieber nen dark horst-preiswert und stabil..aussehn is doch egal..wie gesagt,fahrt was ihr wollt..is nur mal meine meinung und gut is..will hier niemanden zu nahe treten..in diesem sinne ..setzen..


----------



## gatto1410 (26. Juli 2009)

..besten sonntag euch allen!..so,damit des hier net zu lang wird und in langeweile verfällt,einfach noch paar bilder zum kieken,anregen,meckern,...was auch immer..besten dank für die aufmerksamkeit und eins noch-wir haben alle dasselbe hobby und wenn man hier mal bissl anders als der rest denkt und schreibt sollte man net immer glei drauf anspringen..leben is kurz jenug..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CityTrial (26. Juli 2009)

Haste ja doch gut hinbekommen von der Optik (besser als das Bronze Gedönz).

Aber welches Koxx meinst du ?


----------



## curry4king (26. Juli 2009)

biste schonmal koxx gefahren?...
Ich find dein Bike jetzte nicht soo besonders


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (26. Juli 2009)

curry4king schrieb:


> biste schonmal koxx gefahren?...
> Ich find dein Bike jetzte nicht soo besonders



also ich find sein Bike schon recht geil ,
Koxx gefahren ist er bestimmt noch nicht 
Von der Geometrie und Fahrverhalten unschlagbar ( mit dem 26" kamel  )


----------



## siede. (26. Juli 2009)

Ist dieser ghetto-slang beabsichtigt?... ich weiss ja, es ist ein Forum. trotzdem könnte man versuchen sich größtenteils an die deutsche rechtschreibung zu halten und nicht in den sms-schnellschreibwahn zu verfallen.

Nunja, nichtsdestotrotz sehr schön was du aus 'nem FLD Rahmen rausgeholt hast. Da wird man ja fast neidisch  (aber nur fast)

Gruß, Alex


----------



## gatto1410 (26. Juli 2009)

..vielen dank..und schön,das die koxx fahrer wissen,das die überschrift nicht ganz ernst gemeint ist..und nein,bin noch kein koxx gefahren-bin ick janz ehrlich..


----------



## hardbike85 (26. Juli 2009)

ich find cool hat was dreckiges


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T.K.O. (3. August 2009)

so freunde des leichtbaus..neues gewand,bessere stimmung und viel am schrauben und basteln..



..icke84 und meine wenigkeit sind nun arg am schwitzen um die von uns gesetzten ziele zu erreichen..9 kg für ein BECAUSE long und einem Dark Horse..Daten zur Zeit: Because 9,41 kg Dark Horse 9,32 kg..es sind diese woche noch einige teile im anflug und erwarten dann den einbau und modifikationen.wir werden weiter berichten..


----------



## tha_joe (3. August 2009)

Hohooo! 410g und 320g! Make it count!  Viel Glück und Erfolg!


----------



## Icke84 (3. August 2009)

genau, die zahlen purzeln, wenn bloß mehr geld da währe 

aber diese woche fallen ja mindestens 160gr. vielleicht auch noch ein paar mehr, wir werden sehen.


----------



## BR1044 (3. August 2009)

echt schickes Teil...


----------



## Eisbein (3. August 2009)

ach ihr beiden bastelheinos. Jetzt weis ich wo die handgelenksschmerzen herkommen


----------



## tha_joe (4. August 2009)

Falls es am Schluss wirklich um ein paar Gramm geht, die Try All Kurbeln abschleifen. Ich musste es machen, weil die Kurbeln bei mir an den Magurakolben gestereift haben, hält seit 6 Monaten, bei sicher höherem Fahrergewicht als bei dir. Ich weiß es tut weh, die teuren Kurbeln auf den Bandschleifer zu halten, aber als "ultima ratio"...


----------



## JP Trialer (4. August 2009)

was haste denn im Hintergrund da mit Drössiger?
Sach nicht du hastn Rad von denen?


----------



## T.K.O. (4. August 2009)

..moin [email protected],hab das rad nicht von denen.waren am sonntag nur in der ladeneigenen werkstatt um an ickes rad zu flexen..so,ein neuer tag und ich warte und hoffe das die mir fehlenden teile bald eintreffen:

-Echo Tr Naben (V+H)
-Tryall Hole für hinten
-Alunippel
-Speed King Supersonic für vorn
-Mountain King Supersonic für vorn (fürs Because)


----------



## T.K.O. (4. August 2009)

..hm..heut kam leider nix an..hoffe morgen auf die nippel und die vr nabe-kann ich wenigstens bissl was machen..fürs hr erwarte ich ja noch von jemanden die felge die woche und die reifen sind donnertag hier..soweit so gut-leider ein tag ohne viel neues..besten abend allen..


----------



## T.K.O. (5. August 2009)

..NEWS: ..heute kam die VR nabe und die alunippel..da ich heut wieder fast 11std im laden war,hatte ich eigentlich keine lust mehr was zu machen.aber ihr wisst ja,liegen neue teile da dann muss gebaut werden..hier also das resultat..alte echo nabe raus-neue TR rein,messingnippel raus-alu rein,sapimspeichen raus-dt 2.0-1.8. rein..
alt..



neu..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T.K.O. (6. August 2009)

..so,nun sind alle teile beisammen..HR is schon eingespeicht..morgen geht es dann an die immer beste aktion beim umspeichen oder ähnliches-freilaufritzel runter bekommen..ick freu ma jetz schon..fotos und bissl text folgen..aso,der icke baut morgen auch wieder-mal sehn was rauskommt..


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (6. August 2009)

Gute Projekte. Da müssen mehr Löcher rein!
Flanken kannst Du auch Löchern wenn Du V-Brake fährst. Spart auch nochmal was.

Darf man fragen warum nicht Radial eingespeicht?


----------



## T.K.O. (6. August 2009)

..flanke bei v-brakes löchern?-neee,da hörts auf bei mir..radial?-is mir so schon bissl waage mit den 2.0-1.8.ern..na bin gespannt wa dunoch so auspackst..he he..


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (6. August 2009)

Ok wenn Du da kein bock drauf hast. Kann Dir aus er"Fahr"ung sagen das es ohne Probleme hält. Löcher größer Feilen?
Hast Du Buget? Dann schlag ich dir mal bisschen was vor.

Auf mein Update darfst Du gespannt sein. Wird was schweres( im Sinne von Leicht).


----------



## T.K.O. (6. August 2009)

..na dann schiess mal los..


----------



## T.K.O. (7. August 2009)

..neuer tag-kurze nacht..eigentlich wollt ich gestern nen ruhigen abend machen,aber ständig lachte mich die HOLE an..also ab in laden und bauen..ritzel ging erstaunlicher weise diesmal ohne viel schweiß ab..






..trialtch nabe raus-echo tr rein,sapim speichen raus-dt 2.0-1.8. rein,messingnippel raus-alu rein,tryall felge aufgefeilt raus-tryall hole rein..


----------



## Icke84 (7. August 2009)

man man, bei wieviel biste jetzt basti?

rein rechnerisch?


ich poste heute auch noch was von mir


----------



## T.K.O. (7. August 2009)

..also laut meiner rechnung sind die tage 370g zusammen gekommen(grob)..morgen dann laufräder einbauen und wenn alles stimmt-dann geb ich einen aus


----------



## Icke84 (7. August 2009)

so, jetzt mal ein paar sachen bei mir.

getsern den Moutainking als Supersonic von Basti geholt.

Vorher in der Protection Veriante 580g
Jetzt als Supersonic 469g
*Ersparnis: 111g*

Dann neuer Carbon Brakebooster, dachte eigentlich das mein alter viel schwer is, also is nich wirklich viel bei rausgekommen 

Alter Horse Power: 73g
Neuer Carbon Booster: 69g
*Ersparnis: 4g* naja, hätte ma vorher wiegen sollen, dann hätte ich mir den nich extra gekauft 

aber, neue gabel
vorher Echo Urban: 830g
jetzt Echo Pure: 762g
*Ersparnis: 68g*


gesamtergebnis von heute: *183g*

müsste ich somit bei theoretischen 9227g liegen.


allerdings hat die gabel außer dem unterschied der dünner wandstärke im schaft noch eine andere sache, sie baut etwas höher als die urlab, wieviel hab ich jetzt noch nicht gemessen. denkt ihr das macht viel aus? der lenker fühlt sich jetzt schon ziemlich hoch an, vielleicht sollt ich mir einen flacheren holen!? dann gleich einne procraft um noch ca. 50g zu sparen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (7. August 2009)

schäin schäin! ^^

Aber das mit dem Booster hätte ich auch nicht gedacht! ^^

...ich habe mir jetzt den hier geholt.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Brake-Booster-Al...eile?hash=item53dc1a9e9c&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Sehr guenstig. Und Gewicht mit selbstgewogenen 79,7 gr. ganz ok. Aber ich finde die Lösung mit den zusätzlich Feststellschrauben an den Seiten sehr gut! Dann brauch man Ihr auch nicht so Hardcore-Festschrauben...

greez


----------



## T.K.O. (7. August 2009)

..glückwunsch marcus..glaub werd mein rad heut abend wieder zusammensetzen und morgen hier im laden wiegen..vielleicht gibts ja dann ein getränk


----------



## T.K.O. (8. August 2009)

..so,rad wieder komplett..auch wenn noch nicht ganz das ziel erreicht,werd ich mir nach feierabend nen getränk gönnen..

 * 9100g*

..fotos kommen nachher vielleicht nachher noch..besten samstag euch


----------



## T.K.O. (15. August 2009)

..nicht das ihr denkt das war es schon mit dem fred hier..nee nee..die 9100g wurmen mich natürlich..also nächste baumaßnahmen die geplant sind: -montag neue kurbeln(xt oder xtr) -im laufe der woche dann noch mags mit titan achse und neuer lenker (beide sachen sind bereits unterwegs)..ich denke damit werd ich locker runterkommen..in diesem sinne-bestes wochenende euch allen


----------



## Eisbein (15. August 2009)

T.K.O. schrieb:


> ..nicht das ihr denkt das war es schon mit dem fred hier..nee nee..die 9100g wurmen mich natürlich..also nächste baumaßnahmen die geplant sind: -montag neue kurbeln(xt oder xtr) -im laufe der woche dann noch mags mit titan achse und neuer lenker (beide sachen sind bereits unterwegs)..ich denke damit werd ich locker runterkommen..in diesem sinne-bestes wochenende euch allen



ob die alten deore für einen freundlichen preis den besitzen wechslen wollen?


----------



## T.K.O. (15. August 2009)

ohhhh nico..na da muss ich mit denen mal reden...he he..na klar ginge das..montag abend kann ich dir genaueres sagen..sind dann aber ohne die lagerschalen..aber die kosten ja net die welt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke84 (15. August 2009)

na toll nico, deore hollowtech2 hätte ich auch noch gehabt, tztz. aber bastis sehen noch besser aus 

dachte woltest auch xt oder xtr, nico?! wohl doch zu teuer nach der d90


----------



## Eisbein (15. August 2009)

wenn dann SLX. Und ja D90 hatte erstmal priorität. 

Muss wohl mal wieder ne hochzeit her.


----------



## T.K.O. (15. August 2009)

slx find ich ja net so schick..


----------



## cmd (15. August 2009)

die slx sind aber die stabilsten 
und schon ziemlich stylish, is aber geschmackssache


----------



## T.K.O. (15. August 2009)

..würd ich mich net drauf verlassen @cmd..seit der letzten shimano schulung ist die slx gruppe in meinen augen doch eher für den trekking oder leichten mtb gebrauch zu verwenden..und ob diese sich auf dauer durchsetzt ist wirklich fraglich-meinte selbst paul lange..die gruppe ist eher ums mal leicht auszudrücken aus ner not entstanden.sram übernimmt nämlich langsam den schalt-und antriebs markt-da shimano immer wieder mit negativen vertriebs und lieferproblemen zu kämpfen hat.mit der angeblich "neuen"gruppe will man lediglich wieder auf sich aufmerksam machen.soweit mein stand der dinge und meine meinung.


----------



## Eisbein (16. August 2009)

intressant!
Imo, geht die SLX gruppe aus der Hone serie hervor. Das war ja die saint gruppe fürs schmale budget. 

Was ist denn anzuraten? Bleibt ja nur Deore oder XT. LX fällt für mich persönlich wegen dem optischen aspekt raus. (die alten lX machen noch was her)


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. August 2009)

XT und gut ist. Bekommst Du im Bikemarkt zum Teil fÃ¼r 50,- mit Lager, mit gar nicht so vielen Gebrauchsspuren.
Fand sie sehr gut, bin sie sowohl beim Dirten, Streeten als auch Trialen gefahren.
Hollowtech 2 ist eben die Macht, vor allem beim SÃ¤ubern.


----------



## cmd (16. August 2009)

T.K.O. schrieb:


> ..würd ich mich net drauf verlassen @cmd..seit der letzten shimano schulung ist die slx gruppe in meinen augen doch eher für den trekking oder leichten mtb gebrauch zu verwenden..und ob diese sich auf dauer durchsetzt ist wirklich fraglich-meinte selbst paul lange..die gruppe ist eher ums mal leicht auszudrücken aus ner not entstanden.sram übernimmt nämlich langsam den schalt-und antriebs markt-da shimano immer wieder mit negativen vertriebs und lieferproblemen zu kämpfen hat.mit der angeblich "neuen"gruppe will man lediglich wieder auf sich aufmerksam machen.soweit mein stand der dinge und meine meinung.



Scheinbar hast du auf der Schulung nicht richtig aufgepasst, die LX-Gruppe ist zur Trekking-Gruppe geworden und deswegen wurde die SLX-Gruppe eingeführt,
welche die neue MTB-Gruppe ist und SLX-Kurbeln findet man an manch einem Freerider, weil die Dinger einfach robust sind.


----------



## T.K.O. (16. August 2009)

..meine meinung und meine kenntnisse..besten gruss


----------



## Icke84 (16. August 2009)

so heute ma nen paar fotos gemacht.
hab trotz der leichteren atomz felge die hole genommen, wollte halt keine schwarze. optik spielt bei mir doch auch ne rolle 









vorne soll dann auch noch ne silberne rein, wahrscheinlich die trialtech. weil tryall hole gibts ja vorne nur in 28loch. weiß nur noch nich ob das silberungefähr gelich aussieht.

gewicht müsste jetzt bei ca. 9160g liegen. fährt sich geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T.K.O. (16. August 2009)

..letzte eindrücke vor dem nächsten umbaumaßnahmen..






..neues material folgt..gruss an icke84


----------



## Icke84 (16. August 2009)

jaja, vergiss du ma lieber nich deine unterlegscheiben


----------



## T.K.O. (16. August 2009)

..grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..ick wees..


----------



## T.K.O. (22. August 2009)

..es ist soweit..stimmung steigt schon..bilder und mehr gibt es sonntag..


----------



## T.K.O. (24. August 2009)

..ein kleiner vorgeschmack..



..bilder vom endprodukt dann morgen..


----------



## T.K.O. (25. August 2009)

..hier nun wie versprochen die bilder zum ergebnis der stundenlangen schrauberei..viel spass damit















..vielen dank an alle beteiligten..


----------



## Eisbein (25. August 2009)

nett, Ich dachte da kommen die neuen XT ran. Aber die sind auch ziemlich cool. Aber ich bleib dabei, slx wären vom farbschema perfekt gewesen.
Gewicht ist natürlich 'n knaller.


----------



## T.K.O. (25. August 2009)

..jep,danke..na aber weist ja: geschenktes pferd und so


----------



## tinitram (29. August 2009)

da geht noch was - an der 4 arm-kurbel von shimano sind noch 2 arme zu viel dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T.K.O. (30. August 2009)

..ja,die kommen die woche noch ab..


----------



## 221pr`v (4. September 2009)

ihr nehmt mir die Worte aus dem Mund


----------



## T.K.O. (16. September 2009)

..nanu,was ist passiert?..


----------



## bike 20 (16. September 2009)

entlackt??


----------



## konrad (16. September 2009)

nee,is wieder lack druff...aber sieht irgendwie geil aus mit dem grünen schaltauge


----------



## T.K.O. (17. September 2009)

..rahmen und felgen waren zum sandstrahlen..lack is lediglich auf dem schaltauge drauf..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (17. September 2009)

Willst es nicht noch klar eloxieren..

Vollkommen unbehandeltes Alu wird halt recht schnell unansehnlich..


----------



## T.K.O. (18. September 2009)

..so,hier nochmal paar bilder nach dem sandstrahlen..achso,hatte mich oben vertippt-seufz..die waage zeigt* 8,77 kg* an..










...


----------

